# Pre-installed Apps Plus Data



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

How do you add default data for an app to a custom rom? I can't find this anywhere.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

xm41907 said:


> How do you add default data for an app...


If your question is from source of an apk how to make preferences set in an app to defaults before finding real values or in the context of building your custom rom you would like certain defaults set then you need to be MUCH clearer on what EXACTLY you want to set.

But if non of that made sense then your question is in the wrong category and your looking for app TI Backup.

I'm guessing the latter was your answer?


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> ...in the context of building your custom rom you would like certain defaults set..


I'm working on a custom rom for the Toshiba Thrive and would like to have default settings for a few of the apks so that the end-user does not need to set everything up. I've tried the following suggestion and it still doesn't work. I can't seem to get it to create the right folders on the root folder.

_apps installed and configured. then searchin the folder /data/data to the folder of the app. this directory you can integrate directly into your rom.
look in the rom has it this way:
/ data
-data
-name of the folder
/ META-INF
/ system
/ boot.img

important is that in the updater script-line
package_extract_dir ("data", "/ data");
inside._

Any other suggestions?


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

JbirdVegas,

Any help?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd like to help but if your goal is to provide preset defaults look at the /data/data/...packagename.../SharedPreferences

You may be able to just copy these files over but I wouldnt have high hopes. I can know the code to make preferences but what your wanting isn't the same thing. You want apps to act like they have been ran before and are already setup... I can't help you there... you MAY get a hackey solution with copying files over but it probably isn't a solution you can distribute (users will prob fail over and over).

But what defaults do you want to set? There may be a better solution


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm wanting to include ADW as the default launcher. Cyanogenmod has this and on a fresh install, it opens up to a default setting so that there isn't the typical welcome screen and version changes, it's just there and works. For me, I've got it as the default launcher, but it does throw up those introductory messages. It's not a huge deal, but I'm trying to make my rom something that the end-user can install and work right away. I konw Cyanogenmod has the settings integrated into the rom itself, so I'm assuming they've done some magic codery to eliminate the messages. I have a few other apps I'd like to add default settings to, but these aren't necessary to my plan.


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Jbird, any suggestions? I've dumped ADW and now am using Go Launcher HD. It works much better, but still has a default screen I'd love to get rid of.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

there is an xml solution. the default screen layout is part of the overlay and it's in the frameworks/base/core/res/res/...?.../...?.../default.xml and I'm guessing on the default.xml part

lots of developers include this type of setup but we don't so I've not had any experience with this sorry

...as for CM overriding the default first boot info screens, they probably did this in the java. CM doesn't really take hacky solutions for minor features.


----------

